# Schwinn Klunker 5 Help



## eastcoaststeve (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello,

I am hoping you all can help me make up my mind on this fine old ride.













I bought it a while back with the intent to ride it (occasionally on the trails just for fun), but after hearing that it was a relatively rare model (in great original condition), I started second guessing the idea of dinging it up on the trails.

I rode it once (just because I couldn't resist) and had a lot of fun, but was worried the whole time about crashing it.

Now I'm in a weird position on it...I really like to see it in the garage, but don't plan to ride it on the dirt anymore as it was originally intended for, and I already have enough "around the neighborhood" only bikes, so....

I'm really close to selling it, but before it changes hands, I'm hoping for some solid info on how rare it really is, and what I should be asking for it. The boys on the Schwinn board were helpful, but since it seems so few turn up they really couldn't put a handle on it $-wise. 

I know I could Ebay it, but I like the idea of making sure it goes to the "right" guy who will appreciate it rather than just an just an anonymous high bidder.

I'm 99% sure I know where it's headed, but just wanted to see if anyone on this board has any input before I take the plunge.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## AntonyR (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, the problem is, that a manufactured Klunker is an oxymoron. Schwinn wanted to get in on the underground Klunker craze by making a so called Klunker 5 poser. The fact of the matter is that a Klunker is a *prewar* Schwinn(mostly DXs, found in dumps, scap yards, where ever), stripped of all unnecessary items(chainguard, fenders, tank, rack, etc) and outfitted with multiple speeds, a front brake and knobby tires. Your bike is fairly rare, since the name 'Klunker' was copywrited and the bikes had to stop being produced after a year or so. My beef is that it goes against everything a Klunker was meant to be- old forgotten ballooners, usually paid almost nothing for, and outfitted to have fun on before there were any 'rules' on the mountain.

Okay, this sounds more like a rant. I'll get off my high horse now. 
Truth is, I'd keep it, just as a rare, short-run bike. It'll only go up in value.


----------



## jdkingofgates@aol.com (Aug 15, 2009)

*klunker 5*

I worked in a bike shop in the late 70's early 80's. I bought and remember the Klunker very well. I even have a picture taken in 81 of my Klunker "Paperboy" bike. I still own one to this day.
It looks like the rims on your bike are black, if so I do not remember any black Schwinn rims for the Klunker5. 
It may been possible that they were special ordered.

But anyway, I believe I know the value of the bike. about 450.00 At least I know what I would pay for it. I think I have a special attachment to them and the Spitfire.
jd

I'm back again. I did some research and looked at my bikes. I have a KLUNKER 5 and A Cruiser 5. Like I said I do not believwe the rims on your bike are original but there are several other details that look right. I can tell the difference in teh frames and yours looks right but I would need to see it up close. I think the bike is worth $450 to 500 if it is a Klunker. I have a set of the correct rims. 
The best way to tell if it is real is the serial number. At least that would get yo down to the year. It could be just a single speed cruiser cloned as a clunker and that would explain the light weight rims.
As someone else has said here it could be a cruiser 5 or a Spitfire five, check this link out                http://www.mombat.org/1979_Schwinn_Spitfire5.htm


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 15, 2009)

I would watch ebay for a bit and compare the Cruiser 5 and Spitfire prices with yours, in like condition of course. As "rare" as a Klunker is, it is not the kind of rare that makes it worth crazy money, at least not yet but in ten years??? it very well could be. My guess is that it would be in the same price range as the other 5-speed bikes with a bump up for the Klunker model...but with Schwinn prices, nothing is for sure.


----------

